# New Pro Carry 9mm owner.....first time post as well.



## Gman26 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just checking in to say hi and ask what ammo are you guys using as your PD Ammo in your 9mm 1911's. I use Speer 124 Gr+P in my Glocks and Kahrs but was thinking I'd bump it up to 147 Gr for my Kimber Pro Carry. I know its all personal pref but I thought Id break the ice. My Pro Carry should be here today......Tomorrow at the latest. Im really looking forward to my range trip because I got the next 3 days off!!!

Gman


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd buy small lots of the 147gr for starters until you're sure it feeds. Pending on what brand, the bullet profile of the 147 is kind of funky and may cause some feeding issues in some guns. 

I'd probably stick with the 124gr +P for the sake of consistency, but that's just me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome....


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought a Kimber pro carry 2 today which is black w/rubber grips because it was the cheapest 9mm/1911 in the case...traded in a week old Springfield RO 1911/9mm in SS because she didn't like such a heavy gun. This aluminum beast looks great and hopefully shoots well and is more manageable for her.....my only question is the finish looks like paint and a spot under the take down lever is missing it's paint...please tell me this is some sort of durable super finish and not matte black Paint???????


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's neither paint nor durable super finish. In my experiences the Kim pro finish on the frame etc is OK but not "super: in that there are others that are better.


----------

